# Siding right on studs?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If your up for none stop maintance and wood rot your plan sounds great.
A deck installed that close to the sheathing is going to cause splash back which will cause mold and wood rot.
Vertical battens will cause the sheathing and the battens to rot from water sitting on top of them. Ever seen a wooden shed with battens on the door that's not rotted out in a few years?

And no using pressure treated plywood not going to work, pressure treated wood should not be used inside of any home.
That deck also needs to be at least 4" below any door opening or there's going to be water getting in and rotting out the subfloor.


----------



## Davef_dci (Mar 6, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Makes perfect sense. i can raise the floor off the deck by 4" and will do so. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

May want to concider T-111 siding as much as I hate it and use soild stain on it or better yet if you really want the board and batten look go with vinyl board and pattern siding.
http://www.gpvinylsiding.com/pdf/PLY12-101BoardBatten12.5.12.pdf

There's others you can get that look like real wood.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can apply sheet siding directly to the studs but I wouldn't advise it unless it was just a detached garage or shed maybe.

If this all gets painted then one option you may want look at if you sheet the walls with plywood is going over that with Hardi Panel which is a fiber cement sheet siding with a few different surface choices and then Cedar battens over that. 

I use the Hardi for customers that are afraid their world is going to rot but if you're not afraid of wood then Breckenridge sheet siding would be my first choice. 

I like using 1x3 for the battens, many use 1x2 but I like them a little wider than that. Typically you want to attach the battens in line with the studs (to cover the seams and nails of the sheet siding) using ring shank siding nails. 

You mentioned 1x5 for battens, I can't recall ever seeing any that wide before but if that's what you like then go for it.

Another thing I like to do with the mock B&B is to use 5/4 trim on windows, doors, etc. (anything the battens are going to butt into) then 1x for the battens. 

The difference in thickness between the battens and trim gives everything more depth and detail and just looks much better imo.

Vinyl B&B doesn't look anything like wood imo. I know there are those out there that would love to wrap the entire planet in plastic but I'm not one of them.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

If you go with just one layer of plywood, I would let in 2 x 4 diagonal corner braces. I cut mine in with the top in the corner and the bottom crossing one stud to the second one at the bottom.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> You can apply sheet siding directly to the studs but I wouldn't advise it unless it was *just a detached garage* or shed maybe.


That's what I have on my detached garage.
A single layer of visqueen stapled then the T-111 sheathing.
It works well enough.

Not to hijack the thread, but...
how should I insulate and sheath the INSIDE with that plastic/T111?


----------

